# الأرملة فى الكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2010)

الأرملة هي من مات زوجها ، والأرمل هو من ماتت عنه زوجته ، ويجمع الكتاب المقدس منذ أوائل العصور بين الأرملة واليتيم والغريب ، باعتيار أنهم يحتاجون إلى العطف وحسن الرعاية ( تث 14 : 29 ، 16 : 11 ، 24 : 19 ، 26 : 12 ) .
( 1 ) مستقبل الأرملة : كان للأرملة أن تتزوج ثانية ، أو أن تبقى في بيت أبيها إلى أن تتزوج ( تك 38 : 11 ) ، أو في بيت حماتها ( راعوث 1 : 16 ) ، وإذا ترملت أبنة كاهن ولم يكن لها نسل ، كان في إمكانها أن ترجع إلى بيت أبيها كما كانت في أيام صباها فتأكل من طعام أبيها ( لا 22 : 13 ) .
و إذا سكن أخوة معاً، ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن ، فلا تصر أمرأة الميت إلى خارج لرجل أجنبي ، أخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة .. والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم أخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل ( تث 25 : 5 و 6 ، انظر تك 38 : 11 ، راعوث 4 : 1 - 8 ) .
وكانت الشريعة تقتضي بأن تلتزم الأرملة أو المطلقة بكل ما تنذره أو تتعهد به ( عد 30 : 9 ) ، فكانت المرأة - في هذه الحال - تعتبر كاملة الأهلية مثلها مثل الرجل تماماً، ولكن في حالة المرأة التي لها زوج ، كان في استطاعة زوجها أن يلغي نذرها أو عهدها عند سماعه به وعدم موافقته ( عد 30 : 10 و 11 ) .
وفي نفس الوقت لم يكن مسموحاًللكاهن الأعظم أن يتزوج بمطلقة أو أرملة ( لا 21 : 14 ) ، وفي نبوة حزقيال ، لا يقتصر هذا التحريم على الكاهن الأعظم فحسب ، بل يمتد إلى جميع الكهنة اللاويين أبناء صادوق ( حز 44 : 15 - 22 ) .
( 2 ) الشريعة والاحسان إلى الأرملة : يبدو أن واقع الأرملة كان صعبا في العصور الكتابية ، لذلك كان يجب أن تكون موضع رعاية خاصة ، فالرب يقول عن نفسه إنه أبو اليتامى وقاضي الأرامل ( مز 68 : 5 ، انظر أيضاًمز 146 : 9 ، أم 15 : 25 ، إرميا 49 : 11 ) ، وإنه الصانع حق اليتيم والأرملة والمحب الغريب ليعطيه طعاماًولباساً( تث 10 : 18 ) ، كما يقول : ملعون من يعوج حق الغريب واليتيم والأرملة ( تث 27 : 19 ، انظر أيضاًخر 22 : 22 ، إش 1 : 17 ، إرميا 7 : 6 ، زك 7 : 10 ) ، كما كان للأرملة أن تلتقط ما يتبقى من حصيد الحقل والزيتون والكروم ( تث 24 : 19 - 21 ) ، كما كان لها نصيب في الأعياد وفي عشور السنة الثالثة ، مع اليتيم والغريب واللاوى ( تث 14 : 29 ، 16 : 11 ) .
( 3 ) مخالفة هذه الشرائع : إن حقيقة أن الشريعة تضمنت كل هذه المبادئ لحماية الأرملة ، لدليل على أنها كانت عرضة للاهمال والظلم ، ويقول أيوب عن الرجل الشرير إنه لا يحسن إلى الأرملة ( أيوب 24 : 21 ) ، كما يقول عن نفسه إنه جعل قلب الأرملة يسر ( أيوب 29 : 13 ) ، ومن أسوأ ما يتصف به الأشرار أنهم يقتلون الأرملة والغريب ويميتون اليتيم ( مز 94 : 6 ) ، ويقول إشعياء النبي : إن الرؤساء في أورشليم : لا يقضون لليتيم ، ودعوى الأرملة لا تصل إليهم ( إش 1 : 23 ) . ويقول ملاخي النبي إنه في يوم الرب سيوقع القصاص السريع بالسالبين أجرة الأجير والأرملة واليتيم ( ملاخي 3 : 5 ) .
ويبدو أن الأرملة كانت تتميز بارتداء ثياب معينة ( تك 38 : 14 ) وكان الإشرار يحاولون ارتهان هذه الثياب ضمانا للقروض ، ولكن الشريعة قد نهت عن ذلك ( تث 24 : 17 ) .
( 4 ) الارامل في المجتمع المسيحي : من بداية الكنيسة ، كانت الأرامل موضع رعاية خاصة ( أع 6 : 1 ، 9 : 39 و 41 ، يع 1 : 27 ) ، وقد امتدح الرب يسوع الأرملة المسكينة التي ألقت فلسين في خزانة الهيكل لأنها ألقت كل معيشتها ( لو 21 : 2 - 4 ) .
ويبدو أنه في وقت كتابة الرسائل الرعوية ، إشتدت الحاجة إلى تنظيم رعاية الأرامل ، والتمييز بين من هن أرامل حقيقة في حاجة إلى المعونة ، وبين من يمكن أن يرعاهن أفراد عائلاتهن ، فالموارد المحدودة للكنيسة اضطرتها إلى ذلك ، فيكتب الرسول بولس إلى تيموثاوس : أكرم اللواتي هن بالحقيقة أرامل ، ولكن إن كانت أرملة لها اولاد أو حفيدة فليتعلموا أولا أن يوقروا أهل بيتهم ويوفوا والديهم المكافأة ، لأن هذا صالح ومقبول أمام الله ، ولكن التي هي بالحقيقة أرملة ، ووحيدة ، فقد ألقت رجاها على الله ( 1 تي 5 : 3 - 5 ) ، ثم يقول : لتكتتب أرملة إن لم يكن عمرها أقل من ستين سنة ، امرأة رجل واحد مشهوداًلها في أعمال صالحة ، إن تكن قد ربت الأولاد ، أضافت الغرباء ، غسلت أرجل القديسين ، ساعدت المتضايقين ، اتبعت كل عمل صالح ، أما الرامل الحدثات فارفضهن لأنهن متى بطرن على المسيح يردن أن يتزوجن .. فأريد أن الحدثات يتزوجن ويلدن الأولاد ويدبرن البيوت ولا يعطين علة للمقاوم من أجل الشتم .. إن كان لمؤمن أو مؤمنة أرامل فليساعدهن ولا يثقل على الكنيسة ، لكي تساعد هي اللواتي هن بالحقيقة أرامل ( 1 تي 5 : 9 - 15 ) .
( 5 ) استخدام الكلمة مجازيا : تستخدم كلمة أرملة مجازيا في العهدين القديم والجديد ، فيقول إشعياء عن العذراء ابنة بابل القائلة إلى الأبد أكون سيدة .. لا أقعد أرملة ولا أعرف الثكل ، فيأتي عليك هذان الاثنان بغته في يوم واحد ، الثكل والترمل ( إش 47 : 1 - 9 ) ، كما يقول عن إسرائيل أيضاً: إنك تنسين خزي صباك ، وعار ترملك لا تذكرينه بعد ( إش 54 : 4 ) ، ولكن إرميا النبي يرثي المدينة في وقت الخراب قائلا : كيف جلست وحدها المدينة الكثيرة الشعب ؟ كيف صارت كأرملة العظيمة في الأمم ( مراثى 1 : 1 ) .
ويقول يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا عن سقوط بابل : لأنها تقول في قلبها : أنا جالسة ملكة ولست أرملة ولن أرى حزنا ، من أجل ذلك في يوم واحد ستأتي ضرباتها : موت وحزن وجوع وتحترق بالنار لأن الرب الإله الذي يدينها قوي ( رؤ 18 : 7 و 8 ) .

منقول
__________________​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

كالعاده الموضوع مهم جدااااا

ومميز

شكرااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## بشرى2009 (26 يناير 2010)

عاشت اياديك ياوردة المسيحين​


----------

